# Royal Jubilee Maternity BBC News



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey everyone 


I just saw a news report which was a bit negative about the maternity services at RVH. I as wondering what peoples experiences have been including during and after labour. I have to say I have found them great so far - I'm 16 weeks. 




Thanks 


Kate


----------



## mariabelfast (Nov 2, 2009)

Im expecting twins & have to have consultant led care and have found it very impersonal. Havent seen same person twice! But i do think it all depends on your circumstances and of course when you actually go into labour, God forbid its a weekend or holiday.
Had my daughter there 8 yrs ago, quick labour, nice midwife and as my daughter had low blood sugars I was in for a week. Got a nice private room and the staff in Johnston Ward couldnt have been motre helpful.
Best of luck,
Maria


----------

